# 620 - Business - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, I got a new phone. Don’t got a new job. But enough about me, there’s a new game comic on the web tubes called Gone to Ground. Link over there -> in the usual place. You should check it out. It’s GORGEOUS, I just hope the guys what drawl/write it can keep up the [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

